# WTF? My stylist wants to charge me $110 for coloring



## user3 (Jan 20, 2006)

***UPDATE***
I am going back to my old stylist. It is a small drive but worth. She is amazing and do a color for me, give me a deep treatment and head rub (which I love), she is also going to fix the crappy cut for the overcharging hair witch!. All under $120! I can't wait!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

my hair! I only want to use one color. I checked it out and coloring only cost around $10 and for my hair I would need 2 bottles.

I am taken back by that price! Is that an usual price? My hair is to the middle of my back.
They use Redken for coloring.

I just started back coloring my hair at home but I feel like when I got it done at a salon the color lasted longer. I don't recall ever paying that much.


Any idea where I can buy Redken...I think it was EQ coloring gloss.
Would a beauty supply carry that color line?


BTW not ebay. There's no way I am buying hair color off Ebay.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Jan 20, 2006)

welcome to my world! 
I pay 150 for color and cut (cut takes 5 min)


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2006)

there's no reason she should be charging you $110 for colour. maybe for cut AND colour, but not the colour itself.

but if she's probably getting that much out of some people [in which case, i think i'm definately choosing the right profession, eh? haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] so she's trying to get it from you as well. but i'd call her on it. because that's just ridiculous.

i know i've seen redken colouring products in the sally's by my house, but it's not listed on their site. so if there's a sally's close to you, you might want to go in and check. otherwise, your salon probably sells it


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually the reason she is charging you that much isn't completly for the color. She is charging you for her skills and her time. It also depends on the salon you are going to. A lot of salons have stylist levels (Toni and Guy, Veda, Ulta etc) in those salons you can usually pick a stylist that is lower cost. That also brings up the point that it isn't completly the stylists choice how much they charge, usually there are standards. If it is an independant stylist that you have known for a long time,  she might be willing to cut you a deal. It just depends on her. That price also isn't that much at all. I went in to a salon (Regis Salon) last week and they were going to charge me $150, because its like $100 for shoulder length, and a certain amount for every inch longer than that. My hair is only about three inches past my shoulders. It is very expensive to get you hair colored professionally but it is soooo much better for your hair! Box colors are evil! lol However, I looooooooove Redkin colors, they are great! 

Anthem~Are you in school to be a cosmetologist? Or have you already graduated from school? You said you would be choosing the right profession so I was just wondering.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 20, 2006)

i pay 120 for highlite and color. and i dont mind paying it. shes awesome at what she does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you prob wont be able to find that redken product unless u have a license to go into a state beauty supply.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 20, 2006)

That sounds right to me too.


----------



## Gabriella (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_
you prob wont be able to find that redken product unless u have a license to go into a state beauty supply._

 
That is correct. Sallys (here, maybe not everywhere) mostly seels the "High End" Loreal color.  When I want to buy Redkin color, I have to go to the supply stores that sell only to stylists.


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2006)

My stylist charges $110 for a Partial Highlight and Haircut. She must be really good and have lots of experience to be charging so much for just Allover Color.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hm. To me, it seems expensive, but not by much. My best friend just got an all-over one step color at a nice salon here for 85, and her hair is about as long as yours. If you really trust her, and love her work, I would say go for it, or try and haggle down the price. But if you're really uncomfortable paying that price, I'd try looking around. HTH!


----------



## colormust (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah unfortuatly that is pretty normal...you need to makes friends with hairstylist.......


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jan 20, 2006)

That sounds about right to be honest, here my friend was charged £25, which would be about $50, to just colour the lower section of her hair and it wasnt even a high quality salon. So i supose a full colour would be about $100.


----------



## frances92307 (Jan 20, 2006)

My stylist recently began charging that much for new customers.  I've been going to her for a while, so she left me at 95.00  That is for cut and color.


----------



## misspresh (Jan 20, 2006)

Sounds reasonable to me - hair can be so expensive hey! It's a good investment though and Redken colours are great.


----------



## user2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you check out your local cosmetology schools or hair salons if they take hair models? Here in Germany they're constantly looking for models to train their students on!
I do that for about 4 years right now and the students are pretty good (not bloody starters!)! 
I pay $30 for a color (and even if I would want to have 400 colors in my hair!!) and $25 for a cut!!


----------



## x.els.x (Jan 21, 2006)

that does sound expensive..and its probally more than here in australia..
i pay  au$85 for 15 foils and a dark colour underneat, cut, wash and blowdry..
super super good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe try another salon?? i have found some of the unknown and little ones are better and cheaper because they dont have to rush doing your hair and straight onto the next person


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 21, 2006)

I payed $135 to get my hair coloured, bleached and cut at a salon. But then I went to Marvel beauty school and paid $40 for colour correction, bleach, and cut. It takes alot longer but it's alot cheaper. I'd say look up any beauty schools in your area and ask if they do salon services. The students are supervised and use salon quality products. You're also getting only one colour done which is pretty basic so I'd say it's highly unlikely anything would go wrong. If there aren't any schools around just call all the salons and ask the base price for one all over colour. I base my salon selections on that The look of the place and the price


----------



## user3 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really want to use the Redken color. It has always worked best on my hair.

If only I could get the color I could do it myself. I've done way more to my own hair than just a one tone color so if she is charging me for skill I could start coloring hair!

I called around and everyone had  different prices. I did find one that would do it for $60.

I am just such a picky ass about my hair. When I was younger I'd let anyone mess with  it but now I wouldn't even dream of it!

I am waiting her to call me back. She tried telling me that she usually charges $155 for hair my length. I realize this is a salon/spa but lets get real! I've had a full day treatment at the spa and only paid $75.

I seriously think she hates me! This is the gal that did the odd thing with the flat iron.
Since she did a good cut I went back to her but I just won't let her flat iron my hair anymore! I can't get in with the lady that did cut my hair because she is booked for months!


I think I am going to call around a few beauty supply places. I have a gal at a beauty supply that owes me a favor. I got her a few Disney TLC's not to mention tickets to a few football games.

Pay $110 for just a one tone color makes my stomach churn. I could see if I was getting highlights.

Thank you all for input!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah that sounds right to me.The prices keep going up now a days.Can't wait to be a Cosmetologist! ::evil laugh:: nah jp.Seriously tho.It really all depsends on if he/she is really good,and the products they are using,and hair lenght.Your hair is really long,AND thick,so she'd have to use a lot of product.


----------



## user3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_Yeah that sounds right to me.The prices keep going up now a days.Can't wait to be a Cosmetologist! ::evil laugh:: nah jp.Seriously tho.It really all depsends on if he/she is really good,and the products they are using,and hair lenght.Your hair is really long,AND thick,so she'd have to use a lot of product._

 
yes, I think I need to get into this business!

Well, I am not cutting off my hair just for a cheaper price! LOL

I can't even imagine what it will cost then I get it to the length I want! Damn!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hmmm, I found this: http://www.redhotmama.net/cgi/search...redken&C=78074 .
I think they are sold on eBay, if you trust that. I would try it if I knew what color I would like LOL! Make sure you open that page in Internet Explorer or turn off your pop-up blocker on Firefox, or else when you click on something it won't go anywhere. HTH somewhat!
-Jessica


----------



## aziajs (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, I guess that's about right.  I used to get my hair highlighhted and it was $90.  I have short hair AND that was one of the cheaper salons I found.  She colored it without highlighting it and it was about $60, which made me so happy I could have shit sunshine!  LOL!!  But hair care is ridiculous.  I get my hair relaxed as well and a box kit is $6.  I asked my stylist to use that and asked how much it would be....it was $65.  I realize that was for her skill and experience and all (although she rarely did relaxers) but I just thought it was a joke.  I do it at home now.  But even relaxers are seriously expensive.  We're talking $75, $85, $95, and higher,much higher.

I think I have also seen redken color at Sally's.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_yes, I think I need to get into this business!

Well, I am not cutting off my hair just for a cheaper price! LOL

I can't even imagine what it will cost then I get it to the length I want! Damn!_

 
yeah i know,i wouldnt cut it either.i would never charge that much just for color tho.it sounds about right for some certain stylists.even the cut prices are getting rediculous.i havent cut my hair in about a year cuz of that.i color my hair myself so i dont hve to spend all that money.to ME a color should cost around 70 or so


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 21, 2006)

i used to work for redken and that is not too bad of a price. i've charged people a lot more then that before.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats around what I pay. I think it is $100 even for all over color at my salon. I take 2 tubes of color as well. The last time I did the works, cut, color, and highlights, it was $210 + tip for the stylist. Insane, condsidering you have to do it all over again 6 weeks later. 
I've colored mine at home the last few times, and it turned out pretty well. I used Wella color from Sally. 
My friend is a cosmetology student, and she has been begging me to let her cut and color my hair for a while. I gave in and let her cut it last week, and I really liked it (esp. at a savings of $45) I'm not so sure I trust her with the chemicals just yet, as she is still a student. I'm hoping to see her work on someone else first, to be sure, lol. Hopefully she will be a good colorist, and can give me a little hookup.


----------



## user3 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_yeah i know,i wouldnt cut it either.i would never charge that much just for color tho.it sounds about right for some certain stylists.even the cut prices are getting rediculous.i havent cut my hair in about a year cuz of that.i color my hair myself so i dont hve to spend all that money.to ME a color should cost around 70 or so_

 
It's kind of crazy because her cut cost is on $30.



*UPDATE:* I called my favor in to a friend and she is going to order me the Redken color. It's crazy because I need 3 things of color to fully color my hair and I am getting enough to do my hair 6 times. Total cost $95. I can't wait to get it all. I am happy now


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_It's kind of crazy because her cut cost is on $30.



*UPDATE:* I called my favor in to a friend and she is going to order me the Redken color. It's crazy because I need 3 things of color to fully color my hair and I am getting enough to do my hair 6 times. Total cost $95. I can't wait to get it all. I am happy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow thats great girl!!!! i cant wait to see it!


----------



## user3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_wow thats great girl!!!! i cant wait to see it!_

 
Oh I am not changing the color. I am just using a different brand. It's still going to be the same color as in my profile.


----------



## x-bebe (Feb 7, 2006)

yeah I think that's pretty normal, mine cost me $214 canadian last time, and it wasn't even really how i wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it just depends on which salon you go to.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I got charged 90 dollars for half head of highlights when I had hair above my shoulders at a really normal saloon... I loved the way she cut my hair before so I came back and I was so unhappy... I wanted dark red highlights on dark brown hair (natural).... they came out like a mix between a flaming red and a pumpkin orange... it was AWFUL.


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I got charged 90 dollars for half head of highlights when I had hair above my shoulders at a really normal saloon... I loved the way she cut my hair before so I came back and I was so unhappy... I wanted dark red highlights on dark brown hair (natural).... they came out like a mix between a flaming red and a pumpkin orange... it was AWFUL._

 





 that sucks!


yea I am going back to my faithful Stylist. It is more of a drive but worth it.
This $110 one color gal just whacked at my hair recently. I just went to her for a trim because I needed it a I thought....let's take 3 inches off just for good measure since I am growing my hair long. Bam! She takes over 6inches off! So now my hair is below my shoulders where w/before it was at the middle of my back! I can't even go into to what she did to my bangs.

I made an appointment w/my time stylist for March and the drive will be worth it!
She is going to fix the jagged layers and do a color for me, give me a deep treatment and  head rub (which I love). All under $120!
I will galdy pay it because she is worth it! I could kick myself for ever going to anyone else!

So....back to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get that stylist to fix your hair?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 11, 2006)

yup. thats around what i pay. pretty expense when we love our hair. i dont see any reason for it to be that high....and also if you include the $60 dollars i have to pay to get my roots down every couple months it adds up.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 15, 2006)

I really didn't want to spend around 100 dollars to get it fixed. Where I was before I didn't have a regular stylist... now in Austin I do. So I bought some Garnier hair color in a deep cherry red and just dyed the whole thing... came out a lot better... dark red hair with lighter highlights... although it was a waste of 90 bucks. Learned my lesson... I will never stray from my beloved hair stylist now... who cuts hair perfectly... serves champagne... takes his time.......... and does not under any circumstances accept tips.... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_





 that sucks!


yea I am going back to my faithful Stylist. It is more of a drive but worth it.
This $110 one color gal just whacked at my hair recently. I just went to her for a trim because I needed it a I thought....let's take 3 inches off just for good measure since I am growing my hair long. Bam! She takes over 6inches off! So now my hair is below my shoulders where w/before it was at the middle of my back! I can't even go into to what she did to my bangs.

I made an appointment w/my time stylist for March and the drive will be worth it!
She is going to fix the jagged layers and do a color for me, give me a deep treatment and  head rub (which I love). All under $120!
I will galdy pay it because she is worth it! I could kick myself for ever going to anyone else!

So....back to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you get that stylist to fix your hair?_


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats a lot.


----------



## thaodotcom (Mar 23, 2006)

here in california... i paid 50 bucks for streaks of blonde! alot also. it turned out great. west coast beauty supply has SALON products.. but u need a card. or just apply for one. it'll be half the cost for you, they have amazing hair products and dyes and such.


----------

